

Is software deskilling programmers? - warlock999
http://www.roughtype.com/?p=3984

======
deeths
To put this in another context and clarify how ridiculous it is:

Modern word processors are getting “helpful” enough that at times I feel like
a word processor operator rather than a writer. They have support for spell
checking. MS Word can now tell you about grammar and synonyms. The behavior
all these tools encourage is not “think deeply about your report and write it
carefully”, but “just write a crappy first draft of your report, and then the
tools will tell you not just what’s wrong with it, but also how to make it
better.”

